# 10 Random NBA trivia questions



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I did this once about 2 years ago and it proved kind of successful, so here's ten more random things you might be able to look up, but shouldn't, because that would make you bad. 




1) Who holds the record for most made free throws in a quarter, and with how many? 


2) Who are the only three players to have led the NCAA in both scoring and rebounding in the same season? 


3) Who is the only person in NBA history to have led his team in scoring without making a basket? 


4) Who is the only NBA player known to dat eto have been arrested for punching a horse, Blazing Saddles-stylee? 


5) Which two NBA teams contrived to pioneer the idea of trading with each other on three seperate occasions in one season, and what were the trades? 


6) What was the largest ever height differential between two teammates on the same team? Name the players involved, team, and year. 


7) Who was the second shortest player to ever have a 70 point game? 


8 ) In 1997/1998, who were the only 8 NBA players history to average over 30 minutes a game, yet have double figures in no categories? 


9) A certain christian name has been owned by only 3 players in NBA history, albeit with different spellings. All three have played for the same franchise. Name the team, and the players. 



10) Finally, an easy one - who holds the NBA's longest assistless game streak, and with how many? 




:banana:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

for number three I'll guess Rip Hamilton of Detroit

and for number 9... I'll say Seattle Sonics, one of the three players being God Shammgod?

Both mine are guesses...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, 3 is Rip. Last season he had an 0-10 game in which he went 14-14 from the line.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll say Ruben Patterson for punching the horse. I know it was somebody who played at Cincunatti.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope, but you're right about it being a Cincinatti player.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Two of 2 are Lew Alcindor and Wilt Chamberlin? Is Wes Unseld the third?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Assuming you were talking about the NCAA question........it's none of the three.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think #7 is Elgin Baylor (6-5) , shortest is David Thomphson. Other than that it's only Wilt and The Admiral.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Yup.


8 to go.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

#6 is Manute Bol (7-7) and Muggsy (5-3) played in Washington together somewhere in the 80's


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

MJ had 13 made FT's against Pistons


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

bullet said:


> #6 is Manute Bol (7-7) and Muggsy (5-3) played in Washington together somewhere in the 80's



87-88 they played together


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

#10 is Eddy Curry??? J/K , not trying to start anything.

Yinka dare with 99 straight assistless games.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

2. I only know two of the three -- Xavier McDaniel and Kurt Thomas. I'm going to guess the third and say Hank Gathers.

10 is the late Yinka Dare . . . as to how many games it was, Sham, are you ****ting me?

#9 wild guess -- Alvin/Alvan and Phoenix?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Assuming you were talking about the NCAA question........it's none of the three.


 siznap. shows you what the hell i know. . .


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham, does #8 refer to career stats (impossible) or individual seasons?

If it's the latter, I'll nominate our own John Paxson as one of the eight, plus four other guys who became coaches / front office types -- Pat Riley, Phil Jackson (think he had a couple big-minute seasons), Don Nelson, and Bob Weiss.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

#2 - Elvin Hayes lead in rebounding and scoring in 1968, I do believe.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

#2 are X-Man Xavier McDaniel , Kurt Thomas and Hank Gathers


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Sham, does #8 refer to career stats (impossible) or individual seasons?
> 
> If it's the latter, I'll nominate our own John Paxson as one of the eight, plus four other guys who became coaches / front office types -- Pat Riley, Phil Jackson (think he had a couple big-minute seasons), Don Nelson, and Bob Weiss.


In the only year Pax averaged more than 30 minutes a game, he averaged over 11 points per game.
He's minutes per game were usually betwen 24 and 28 minutes a game.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Between you.....


1) MJ might have done, but that is not the record.

2) You are correct in saying it is McDaniel, Gathers and Kurt effing Thomas of all people.

3) Rip Hamilton, which you've got

4) No one has got this yet. CLUE - he was at his college, Cincinnati, at the time.

5) No one's got this yet, no clues to be given.

6) You've got it right in Manute and Muggsey, a combined 2 foot 4 inches apart on thr 1987 Bullets team.

7) Elvin Hayes, correct. He was 6'5, the shortest was David Thompson at 6'4.

8) No one will ever get this one it seems - John Paxson and anyone else guessed is not in the elite 8.

9) Not Alvin, no.

10) It was Yinka Dare, and whoever said 99 is right. Looked it up you cheat, but then again, guessing could have taken a while.





5 down, 5 to go.....


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

BTW, question 8 refers to the season of 1997/98 *ONLY.*

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

#4 is Art Long. although he denies he punched it.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sure was. And I don't care if he denies it, he can libel me if he wants.

4 to go......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> BTW, question 8 refers to the season of 1997/98 *ONLY.*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


I'll give a clue.

Think PF/C types and PG types.

I didn't cheat or look up the answers, but I deduce that a PG might get 9 assists and < 10 points. Or a PF might get 9 points and 9 rebounds. Thus earning 30+ minutes.

Maybe someone like Eric Montross, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'll give a clue.
> 
> Think PF/C types and PG types.
> 
> ...




It's not a very reasonbly well balanced roster. One point guard, one shooting guard, 5 power forwards, and a center. 4 of the 8 are still in the league today.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> It's not a very reasonbly well balanced roster. One point guard, one shooting guard, 5 power forwards, and a center. 4 of the 8 are still in the league today.


Brevin Knight?
AC Green?
Bobby Jackson?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

KHinrich12 said:


> Brevin Knight?
> AC Green?
> Bobby Jackson?



Knight and Green are correct. Jackson averaged 11.6 ppg in 1997/98. 2 down, 6 left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mark jackson, PG for Indiana?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Surely the Knicks played a guy or two who got 30 minutes and no double figures in anything.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Was one of the 8 Antonio Davis or Robert Horry?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Harper?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Vinny Del *****


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Lorenzen wright


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Robert Horry


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bo Outlaw


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Oakley


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

PJ Brown


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You coulda just put them in one post and stop looking them up :raised_ey


Del *****, PJ Brown, Outlaw, Horry and Oakley are all correct. As were Knight and Green from before that.


Lorenzen Wright averaged 29.94 minutes a game, rounded to 29.9 using mathematic's most basic principle. So nyah.



Go on then you cheating little git. Try and beat me now.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> You coulda just put them in one post and stop looking them up :raised_ey
> 
> 
> Del *****, PJ Brown, Outlaw, Horry and Oakley are all correct. As were Knight and Green from before that.
> ...





Wright actually averaged 29.956, rounded up to 30, so you can have that one, you bloody cheater. :curse: 

The 8th one I had on the card was Dean Garrett, who averaged 32 mpg and 8/7.

:banana:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mise well give the answers, since this topic has had it's day.





> 1) Who holds the record for most made free throws in a quarter, and with how many?



Vince Carter, last week, with 16.




> 2) Who are the only three players to have led the NCAA in both scoring and rebounding in the same season?



Kurt Thomas, Hank Gathers and Xavier McDaniel.




> 3) Who is the only person in NBA history to have led his team in scoring without making a basket?



Rip Hamilton, who went 0-10 from the field but 14-14 fromt he fouil line for the Pistons last season.






> 4) Who is the only NBA player known to dat eto have been arrested for punching a horse, Blazing Saddles-stylee?



Art Long.







> 5) Which two NBA teams contrived to pioneer the idea of trading with each other on three seperate occasions in one season, and what were the trades?




Bulls and Raptors, 2003/2004:



Matt Bonner for a future second round draft choice (Chris Duhon)

Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall and Lonny Baxter for Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams and Chris Jefferies.

Roger Mason Jr for Rick Brunson.

(The two teams also had a sort-of swap even later in the same season: the Bulls cut Corie Blount, the Raptors cut Jannero Pargo. The Bulls then signed Pargo, and the Raptors signed Blount.)





> 6) What was the largest ever height differential between two teammates on the same team? Name the players involved, team, and year.



Muggsy Bogues (5'3) and Manute Bol (7'7), 1987/88 Washington Bullets.






> 7) Who was the second shortest player to ever have a 70 point game?



Elvin Hayes, 6'5. Shortest was David Thompson, 6'4.





> 8 ) In 1997/98, who were the only 8 NBA players history to average over 30 minutes a game, yet have double figures in no categories?



Brevin Knight, Vinny del *****, Robert Horry, A.C. Green, P.J. Brown, Bo Outlaw, Charles Oakley, Lorenzen Wright, Dean Garrett. And yes I know that's 9.





> 9) A certain christian name has been owned by only 3 players in NBA history, albeit with different spellings. All three have played for the same franchise. Name the team, and the players.




Quinton Ross, Quentin Richardson and Quintin Bailey have all played for the Clippers and are the only three Quentin's to play in the NBA.






> 10) Finally, an easy one - who holds the NBA's longest assistless game streak, and with how many?




Yinka Dare, 99 games.




Good festive fun. :|


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Elvin Hayes, 6'5. Shortest was David Thompson, 6'4.


Elvin Hayes was a BIG TALL PF. Like 6'10", not 6'5".


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Whoops, that should be Elgin Baylor. Got confused, what with the El's and everything.


----------

